# An Experiment



## Jeff

Ok so here is my latest adventure- Oil paint sharpies. need to get the shades of grey and white from the store today, but have started on the black. Decided to try a new multi-canvas approach as well as the new medium. Clearly different than the pencil, but the use of the oil paint pen has made the painting more like drawing. anxious to get into some different hues- this is about half of the whole plannned piece.-
Pablo Picaso


----------



## Michael Graves

Looks great so far Jeff! Cant wait to see the finish! I love that your exploring that tremendous talent bro.


----------



## Jeff

thanks mike! Well, it turns out I could not find the greys I wanted in the paint pens, - therefore I got the prismacolor art markers (paint tip at one end, marker tip at the other) - was really torn between just trying oil paint and brushes, BUT...after going at it with the 3 greys I think this just might work! 
Certainly feels like I'm venturing out into the unknown..pretty exciting actually


----------



## WatercolorStain

Loving the idea! Though in my experience with overlapping surfaces, it was easier to bind them together to avoid realigning, but hey, to each their own! Some focus better piece by piece. What you're doing certainly works.

Have you looked online for the different shades of oil paint pen gray for future pieces? I have a red one but no idea where it came from! Maybe Utrecht.
Also! If you want to explore further, there are water mixable oil paints, too - consistency of oils, 2-4 day drying time, slightly easier clean up and less fumes. I've found them to be a nice transition. Not sure how many color options, as they have been expanding. Food for thought.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jeff

thanks very much watercolorStain. thanks for the ideas! a few more hours here..


----------



## chanda95

My goodness - you are a master at every medium. wow. Your work blows me away every time.


----------



## Jeff

thank you chanda- you are too kind.

Cant wait to get home and work on it! I'll keep posting pics as I get some more done


----------



## Big Secz

Looks great, Jeff. Have you thought about trying the dry brush technique with oil paint?


----------



## Jeff

thanks biggs. you know I realize that moving to oil on the canvas opens up a whole new realm, but I'm held back a bit by the fact that Im most comfortable drawing. I suppose that if the brush is small enough that the act itself (painting vs drawing)is basically the same...I may just try dry brushing - Im pretty happy with the artists markers! dont know how long the color will last, but the canvas is drinking up the ink pretty well and can use the normal motions that I would with a pencil.
2 things on my mind as Im into this- 1- dont make a mistake- theres no erasing here, and yet- 2- once its drawn, no risk of smudges- kinda nice since thats normally a major concern.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Big Secz

It's good that you are experimenting with other mediums. Honestly if you just stick with one you can get burnt out on it. That's kind of why I went away from charcoal and moved toward graphite. Who knows what direction I will go to next. 

Dry brushing is something that interests me but paints take forever to dry. There are some great videos on YouTube of dry brushing.

Since you are using markers, you may want to try experimenting with different types of paper and boards versus the canvas board. For example you could try illustration board which holds up to marker really well. With illustration board you have hot press and cold press options, hot press is smooth and cold press has a slight tooth to it that holds up well against marker, but is still smoother than canvas board.


----------



## Jeff

slowly but surely- using the little pull-tab wall hanging velcro type strips to attach the canvases, thought about glueing but then could see the things getting ripped apart and destroyed...seems to be holding very well


----------



## chanda95

Super nice!


----------



## Michael Graves

Maaaaaan thats nice!


----------



## Jeff

thanks chanda and michael- got a little more time in in last night.. happy new year my friends!


----------



## Michael Graves

Im learning from watching this...good stuff Jeff! Happy new year bro!


----------



## Jeff

thanks again michael
...added the next panel last night...moving right along!


----------



## corydulos

This is awe-inspiring! Your ability to capture both likeness and expression is so uncanny, it borders supernatural!


----------



## Jeff

thank you corydulos- much appreciated!


----------



## Jeff

feels a bit like Im running a marathon at this point.. 
a few more paces...


----------



## Michael Graves

Im such a fan...smdh


----------



## Jeff

This one does seem to keep me interested, ..getting in some time each night.
Since I am using ink for the greys, i figured that I would try ink for some of the black- unfortunately the black ink has no sheen like the oil black does, therefore mandating that I use oil paint for all the rest of the black to make it match.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## Jeff




----------



## Big Secz

I know it might be a little late, but what would look really cool is if you used some sort of wooden spacers between the canvas boards. So looking at it head on it would look like a flat image, but turn slightly and all of the canvases are at slightly different depths.


----------



## Jeff

that was actually my original idea...that with the panels spaced the image would change as you move perspective. The panels are only held together with those velcro-type hanger strips, so spacing them apart is still an option. I figure this thing will require a rather special frame on the back to hang it- might just space them further when its done- thanks biggz!


----------



## Kanga

*Jeff....You are amazing!*

Jeff,

Your art is truly beautiful! You are soooo talented that I'm jealous!


----------



## APA

*Impressively detailed work!*

Really impressive, Jeff. I see, every line is drawn carefully without going inconsistent. Little care like this makes the whole output a solid work! Keep it up and i really would like to see the finished work.


----------



## APA

and about, using multiple canvases...it's close to the polyptych paintings...how much canvases are you using, by the way?


----------



## Jeff

thanks kanga and apa! 
apa- 4 panels total.


----------



## croberts

*Really great stuff Jeff!*

Really great stuff Jeff! The overall effect of the panels is very interesting and eye catching. I can see why you're thinking now about how the panels will be mounted and displayed to give the work the look and feel you want. Very well done!

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Jeff

thanks chris!
bit by bit...


----------



## Michael Graves

Yes! Love this Jeff! The effect with the panels puts it at another level!


----------



## Jeff

thanks Michael
....getting there...


----------



## Michael Graves

Panels kinda gives it a cubism effect! Tight!


----------



## Jeff

Picasso done- 
mounted using cardboard, glue and command strips.
- on to the next one- yet another tangent coming, Ive got a new process to try.


----------



## DLeeG

Brilliant work. Looks like graphite.


----------



## Jeff

thanks dleeg. the greyscale artists markers have been co-operative. ..real excited to get to the next one...I have an idea of a process to add abstraction to the portraits. ..obviously you guys will be the first to see.


----------

